# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  فوائد الثوم :

## شجن

قال تعالى:{وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها وقثائها وفومها وعدسها وبصلها} [البقرة: 61] 

وللتخلص من رائحة الثوم بعد تناوله تؤكل تفاحة، أو يمضغ ورق نعناع أو يستحلب قرنفل.. وكلما كان قديم التخزين كانت فاعليته أقوى.. أي بعد جفاف أوراقه تماماً.أو تناول كبسولات تباع في الصيدليات تحتوي عاى خلاصة الثوم بدون رائحة 

الأمراض التي يعالجها الثوم : 

ترياق السموم: 

تهرس خمسة فصوص ثوم، وتخلط بفنجان عسل مذاب في مغلي الحبة السوداء ويشرب ذلك فوراً ويكرر صباحاً ومساء، بعد ذلك يتم الشفاء بإذن الله تعالى.ويدهن بزيت الثوم مكان الألم إن كان من سم ثعبان، أو للمعدة من الخارج إن كان سماً مشروباً. 

مطهر للمعدة: 

يبلع على الريق فص ثوم مقطع، ويشرب بعده كوب من الشمر المحلى بعسل النحل، ويكرر يومياً لمدة أسبوع. 

مذيب للكوليسترول ومانع من الجلطة: 

أثناء تناولك لطعام الغداء يومياً ضع في السلطة قدر فصين مهروسين وتناولهما مع السلطة يومياً.. ويا حبذا لو داومت على ذلك وكأنها من خضراوات السلطة اليومية مع بقية الطعام. 

مفيد لضغط الدم المرتفع :

الثوم علاج فعال لضغط الدم.. ولكن بعد انضباطه يتوقف عنه لكيلا يخفض الضغط، والذي لديه انخفاض في الضغط لا يستعمل الثوم بقدر الإمكان. 

مدر للبول ومطهر للمجاري البولية: 

يغلى الشعير غلياً جيداً وبعد أن يبرد يخلط فيه 3 فصوص ثوم مهروسة، ويشرب ذلك على الريق يومياً مع الإكثار بعد ذلك من شرب عصير الليمون والسوائل، واحذر السوائل الغازية. 

يقضي على الأميبا ( الدوسنتاريا ) : 

تؤخذ حبة بعد تقطيعها يومياً عقب كل وجبة لمدة أسبوع، فإنه يقضي على الأميبا، ويا حبذا لو شرب المريض ملعقة زيت زيتون بعد ذلك. 

لسوء الهضم والغازات والمغص: 

يشرب عصير كمثرى مخلوط فيه ثلاثة فصوص من الثوم قبل النوم يومياً، أو في وقت المغص مع دهان البطن بزيت الثوم المخلوط بزيت الزيتون. 

لعلاج التيفود: 

تقطع خمسة فصوص من الثوم وتخلط في لبن ساخن محلى بعسل النحل ويشرب قبل النوم مع دهان العمود الفقري للمريض والأطراف بزيت الثوم الممزوج في زيت الزيتون، وفي الصباح يستنشق بخار الثوم لمدة خمس دقائق. 

لقروح الفراش والغرغرينا : 

يدق الثوم حتى يصبح كالمرهم ويضمد به على الجرح حتى وإن كان هذا مؤلماً.. ولكن ذلك يمنع بفضل الله الغرغرينا التي قد تؤدي إلى بتر العضو والعياذ بالله تعالى.كذلك يمكن تطهير الجروح بمزج الثوم المهروس في ماء دافئ وينظف بذلك الماء الجرح فيقتل كل الميكروبات والجراثيم. 

الدفتيريا: 

يمضغ فص ثوم كاللبان دون بلع لمدة ثلاث دقائق ثم يبلع، وذلك بعد كل وجبة يومياً.. ويستنشق بعد ذلك بخار الثوم المغلي في ماء لمدة ثلاث أو خمس دقائق مع الحذر أن تتعرض للبرد. 

للثعلبة: 

تؤخذ عجينة الثوم ويعجن فيها (قدر ملعقة صغيرة) من البارود حتى يكون كالمرهم الأسود، ثم تشرط الثعلبة بشفرة معقمة حتى يبدو الدم ثم يوضع المرهم ويضمد فوقه، لا تكرر هذه العملية أكثر من خمسة أيام متوالية حتى تموت الثعلبة وينمو الشعر من جديد (مجرب). 

أقوى علاج للروماتيزم: 

يدق رأس الثوم بعد تقشيره ثم يعجن في عسل نحل مع ملعقة حلبة ناعمة حتى يصبح كالدهان بعد خلطه معاً، ثم توضع لبخة على موضع الروماتيزم من المساء حتى الصباح.. مرة.. مرتان.. ينتهي تماماً الروماتيزم بإذن الله تعالى. 

للأعصاب: 

يقطع فص ثوم ويبلع مع لبن ساخن عليه قطرات من العنبر على الريق يومياً، فإنه يقوى الأعصاب ويهدئها تماماً. 

للصمم: 

تدق سبعة فصوص من الثوم ثم توضع في زيت الزيتون وتسخن على نار هادئة، وبعد أن تفتر قليلاً يقطر في الأذن قبل النوم مع سدها بعد ذلك بقطعة قطن تنزع صباحاً، وتكرر هذه العملية يوما بعد يوم، وليس كل يوم. 

للقضاء على فيروس الأنفلونزا: 

يشرب عصير البرتقال والليمون المضروب في سبعة فصوص ثوم، يشرب ذلك العصير على الريق يومياً مع استنشاق بخار الثوم المغلي قبل النوم.. بعد مرة أو مرتين من ذلك العلاج العجيب.. سوف تنتهي الأنفلونزا بإذن الله الشافي. 

للزكام والرشح: 

بلع فص ثوم بعد كل أكلة مع شرب عصير الثوم بالليمون مع استنشاق بخار الثوم فإنه عجيب في علاج أمراض البرد عامة. 

للسرطان: 

توجد في الثوم مادة (الألبين) وهي مضادة للسرطان، ولذا فإني أنصح كل مرضى السرطان بالإكثار من أكل الثوم والجزر باستمرار، ولسوف يجد المريض نتيجة عجيبة وشفاء عاجلاً برحمة الله وحوله وقوته إن شاء الله. 

للسعال الديكي: 

تقطع فصوص الثوم قدر حفنة يد، وتلقى في ماء مع قليل من الملح ليزداد البخار، ويستنشق البخار على بعد.. وذلك يكون قبل النوم لتتم التدفئة حتى الصباح ويتكرر ذلك كل مساء لمدة أسبوع. 

للسل الرئوي: 

يؤخذ كل صباح ثلاثة فصوص من الثوم، وتهرس في قطعة خبز وتؤكل على الريق، وفي المساء يستنشق بخار الثوم كوصفة السعال الديكي، ويستمر ذلك لمدة شهر. 

للكوليرا: 

للوقاية من الكوليرا عند انتشارها (أعاذنا الله تعالى منها) تؤخذ ملعقة معجون من الثوم بعد خلطه بالعسل عند كل أكلة، فإنها أقوى وأنجع من الأمصال، وفي كل حالات الأوبئة المعدية فإنه يفيد.

لطرد الديدان: 

تدق ثلاث حبات ثوم وتوضع في حليب وتشرب بدون سكر مساء قبل النوم، وفي الصباح تؤخذ (شربة خروع) وتكرر من حين لآخر فإنها تقي المعدة من الطفيليات. 

للجرب: 

تؤخذ خمسة رؤوس ثوم، وتفرم، ثم تعجن في شحم الغنم أو البقر أو الجاموس، ويدهن به مكان الجرب من المساء إلى الصباح إثر حمام ساخن مع الاستمرار تباعاً لمدة أسبوع، فإنه ينقي الجسم تماماً. 

لتفتيت الحصوة: 

يؤخذ عصير ليمون وزيت زيتون "وحفنة بقدونس (أوراق مقطعة)من كل واحد من الثلاثة قدر فنجان، ومن الثوم نصف فنجان (مهروس) ويخلط ذلك معاً، وتؤخذ منه ملعقة قبل النوم يومياً، ويعقبها شرب كمية من الماء. 

للقشرة: 

تدق ثلاثة رؤوس ثوم حتى تكون كالعجين، ثم تعجن في خل تفاح وتعبأ في قارورة زجاجية وتترك لمدة أسبوع في الشمس ثم يدهن بعد ذلك الرأس مع التدليك لمدة أسبوع فسوف يقضي ذلك على القشرة ويؤدي إلى نعومة الشعر أيضاً مع ملاحظة الدهن بزيت الزيتون بعد ذلك أي بعد الأسبوع. 

لتقوية الذاكرة ومنشط عام: 

تضرب ثلاثة فصوص من الثوم في الخلاط مع ثلاث حبات طماطم وقليل من الملح، ويشرب كعصير مثلج في أي وقت فإنه مقو للنشاط العقلي والجسدي. 

لتقوية اللثة ومنع تساقط الأسنان: 

تفرم كمية من فصوص الثوم المقشورة ويدلك منها اللثة بالأصبع السبابة ثم يتمضمض بماء مغلي فيه بقدونس لإصلاح رائحة الفم بعد ذلك مع استعمال اللبان أو النعناع. 

لتقوية القدرة الجنسية: 

يؤخذ الثوم ويهرس ثم يسوى في زيت زيتون على نار هادئة حتى يصفر ثم يعبأ في قارورة صغيرة، وعند الحاجة يدهن به جذر الإحليل (العانة) بمساج دائري ولا يغسل إلا بعد ساعة، مع وجوب الالتزام بالآداب الإسلامية المذكورة في باب الحبة السوداء لنفس الغرض. 

للصداع: 

يدهن بقليل من زيت الثوم مكان الصداع فإنه يزول وكأنه لم يكن، مع أخذ فص مقطع في قليل من الماء يبلع لكي يقضي على أسباب الصداع إن كانت من المعدة، ثم تغسل الرأس فتزول رائحة الثوم مع آلام الصداع بإذن الله تعالى. 

للدوخة: 

عجة البيض بالثوم وبزيت الزيتون تقضي على الدوخة تماماً، وتؤكل ثلاث مرات في ثلاثة أيام متتابعات وهي كالعجة العادية تماماً، ولكن يكتفي عن البصل بالثوم مع قليل من الملح والبهارات. 

مسكن لآلام الأسنان: 

يوضع نصف فص ثوم على مكان الألم، ويصبر المريض عليه قليلاً فسرعان ما يضيع الألم تماماً بإذن الله تعالى، فإن كان الألم في الفك كله فيوضع فص الثوم داخل صيوان الأذن جهة الفك الموجوع. 

لبناء العضلات والقوة: 

يؤخذ كل يوم على الريق كوب كبير من حليب النوق المذاب فيه فص أو فصين من الثوم المفروم، ولمدة شهر على التوالي ويتوقف فترة شهر ثم يعود، وهكذا فإن ذلك يبني جسداً قوياً ولو كان صاحبه مسناً قد بلغ من الكبر عتياً. 

لتصلب الشرايين وضغط الدم: 

يدق الثوم ويلقى في زيت زيتون مغطى في الشمس لمدة أربعين يوماً، ثم تؤخذ منه ملعقة على الريق يومياً لمدة أربعين يوماً أخرى. 

للوقاية من الطاعون والإيدز: 

أعظم درع يرد الأمراض والأوبئة هو تقوى الله عز وجل أولاً وأخيراً وسبحان الله.. اتباعاً للأسباب وللوقاية.. عليك بعصير الثوم وذلك بخلط ثلاثة فصوص في كوب من العسل يومياً مخلوطاً بالماء، مع تقواك لله عز وجل ستكون دوماً في منعة وحصانة. 

للعيون: 

يمضغ ورق الثوم فقط ثم يوضع على العين صباحاً ومساء فإنه يشفي حتى الرمد بإذن الله تعالى.. ولا شافي إلا الله. 

من كتاب معجزات الشفاء 

منقول

----------


## أمير العاشقين

مشكورة اختي على المعلومات وماتقصري

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

موضوع رائع ... سلمت يداك

----------


## شاهزنان

شكرا ..شجونة

----------


## القلب المكسور

مشكوره اختي شجن وماتقصرين

----------


## ahmed

مشكوره شجن على هذا الموضوع الرائع

----------


## شجن

العفو

وتسلموا جميعاً على الردود(5)

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]تسلمين خيتو على هالنقل . .. 

 فـ ـروته.. [/ALIGN]

----------


## شجن

الله يسلمك فرات

----------

